# القنبله التى ستنسف اى شبكه dsl



## احمد رونى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برنامج لأول مره يشرح بالمنتديات العربية ..

فريد من نوعه ..

يقوم بتحويل الحاسب الى راوتر ...

تقوم بإعداداته وتنسااااه ..

البرنامج هو Mikrotek


حجمه 13 ميجا ..


وهو نظام يقوم بتحويل الكمبيوتر الى راوتر ..

ولكن خصائص الراوتر هذا متطوره جدا ..

هل هناك مواقع عربية تتكلم عنه ؟

لا ..

هل هناك مواقع أجنبية تتكلم عنه ؟

نعم هناك منتدى متخصص في هذا النظام .

ما هي مميزات النظام؟

الى الأن أستطعت انا إكتشاف هذه المميزات :

تثبيت ايبي للمستخدم.
تحديد باندويث اجمالي داونلوود وبعدها يفصل عليه تلقائيا .
تحديد باندويث اجمالي ابلوود وبعدها يفصل عليه تلقائيا .
تحديد عدد معين من الدقائق وبعدها يفصل عليه تلقائيا .
توزيع السرعات بالتساوي .
توزيع السرعات حسب ما تريد .
قفل وفتح اي بورتات لأي مستخدم او للكل .
يوزر وباسوورد مفتوحه اي غير مرتبطة بماك ادرس معين .
يوزر وباسوورد بماك ادرس معين .
دعاية .. تقوم ببرمجته ليفتح صفحات عند المشتركين وقت ما تريد تلقائيا .
يقوم الجهاز بالاشتغال تلقائيا لو انقطع عنه الكهرباء مثلا .
رسوم بيانية لتوضيح الباندويث .
معرفة المواقع التي يدخلها المستخدم الان .
حجب اي موقع تريد .
هوت سبوت بيوزر وباسوورد .
تصميم صفحة الدخول حسب ما تريد .
تحديد اوقات معينه للانترنت .
امكانية حماية المشتركين من الاختراق .
التحكم الكامل بالراوتر من اي جهاز به انترنت وبسهولة وطلاقة وسرعة.
تقرير بمحاولات الدخول الخاطئة المحاولات الصحيحة وكل شيء.
يوجد كاش بالراوتر .
شاشة للمستخدم تبين كمية التحميل والأبلوود
لايستهلك موارد كثيره من النظاام .
امكانية تشغيل اشتراكين في نفس الوقت وتوزيع الحمل بينهما ( لم أجربها بعد ).امكانية عمل راوتر الانترنت عن طريق اتصال دايل اب (لم اجربه بعد).
وهناك العديد العديد من المميزات الخيالية .

ماهي متطلبات النظام ؟
جهاز كمبيوتر به معالج بانتيوم واحد فما فوق ورامات 32 فما فوق وهارد 32 ميجا فما فوق وجود كرتين شبكة ولا تحتاج الى شاشة او فأرة او كيبورد أو اي شيء اخر.
((( اي كمبيوتر سيفي بالغرض )))

=========== ==========================

هأشرح العديد من الأمور المهمة عنه ..
وسأبدأ بـ :
طريقة التنصيب على جهاز كمبيوتر به كرتين شبكه .
طريقة عمل الاعدادات للنظام .
طريقة عمل هوت سبوت من البداية الى النهاية .
طريقة قفل او فتح بورتات .
طريقة تحديد باندويث .
طريقة تحديد عدد معين من الساعات .
طريقة عمل مشتركين بيوزر و باسوورد .
طريقة تفعيل الكاش .
معرفة المواقع المستخدمه الان .
عمل دعاية عند المشتركين ( حركة حلوه جدا ) .



الشرح كاملا فى الجهاز الرئيسى و الاجهزه الاخرى فى الكتاب ::
1.7 ميجا

http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?ui...Z2 scg%3D%3D9

البرنامج ب 290 دولار على الموقع الرئيسى جبتهولك ببلاش

للتحميل
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?ui...Z2pa Q%3D%3D4

----------------------------


فلاش للمايكروتك ( هوت سبوت )

http://www.ziddu.com/downloadlink.ph... ZysYg%3D%3D1


--------------------------

شرح الفيديو للمايكروتك
+
الطريقه الصحيحه لتفعيل الكاش ( لتسريع النت سرعه خرافيه تفوق اشتراكك بمراحل ) ولكن لا انصح بتفعيله إلا اذا كنت تمتلك جهاز بمواصفات محترمه و سريع ورامات عاليه و سرعه جيده وثابته للابلود


http://www.ziddu.com/downloadlink.ph...ZSqY6yem Zeu6


-------------------

الشباب اللى مش عارفين يفتحوا الوين بو** من الاجهزه التانيه اتفضلوا الوين بو** جاهز اهووو

http://www.ziddu.com/downloadlink.ph...ZSqZayel 5au8


اكتب الاى بى اللى انت دخلته فى سيت اب المايكروتك واليوسر admin

بالنسبه للشباب اللى محتاجه تجرب الوين بو** من غير ما يكون عندهم مايكروتك اصلا ممكن بردو
اكتب الاى بى demo.mt.lv
واليوسر demo

وبعدين كونكت
واستمتع بكميه اوبشن مش هتشوف زيها فى حياتك تحكم كااامل من تحديد السرعات الى مشاهده المواقع التى يدخلها اليوسر ..........نسيت اقولكم حجمه 35 كيلو بس وممكن ياخد وقت شويه عند الدخول ب demo.mt.lv


------------------------------

اقدم لكم شرح جديد للمايكروتك سهل جدا و مبسط و مطابق تماما للنسخه التى بين ايديكم من اول حرق النسخه على اسطوانه الى الاستمتاع بالنت و مضاف اليها شرح اعدادات ال pPPoE ( تذكروا الشرح الاول متضمن اعدادات هوت سبوت)
طبعا الشرح مضاف اليه الصور الايضاحيه للتسهيل عليكم . الملف من نوع html
للتحميل

http://www.ziddu.com/downloadlink.ph...iYq+ Wlpmt2


------------------------------


شروحات جديده اخرى للمايكروتك النسخه التى فى الموضوع 2.9.27 سهله و مبسطه و عمليه و مطابقه تماما للنسخه التى بين ايديكم و صورها واضحه جدا ( متضمنه اعدادات الهوت سبوت ) ولك عزيزى العضو حريه الاختيار بين نظامى الهوت سبوت ( اعطاء يوسر وباص للمشتركين ) ونظام pppoe

كما يحتوى الرابط على ملف كامل س و ج للمساعده فى اى خاصيه جديده تنوى تنصيبها بالصور ايضا

الملفات بصيغه pdf لذلك اقدم لكم برنامج قرأه ملفات ال pdf خفيف جدا و سريع وصغير الحجم 1.5 ميجا ولا يحتاج لتسطيب يعمل مباشره يضرب اكروبات ريدر الف مره الشره للذاكره كبير الحجم

رابط الشروحات

http://www.ziddu.com/downloadlink.ph...ZSqYqy el5yo5

رابط برنامج قرأه الملفات

http://www.ziddu.com/downloadlink.ph...ZSqX6y elp2s2

و لو فى مشاكل سواء فى البرنامج ده او المايكروتك انا معاكم إن شاء الله​


----------



## laith1 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع والعمل الاستباقي ... اخي الحبيب هنالك بعض المشاكل في الوصلات ارجو اعادة فحصها .. ومرة اخرى جزاك الله خير عل كل ماهو جديد وحصري


----------



## medaly5555 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ليه كده 
ده مفيش ولا برنامج و كمان ولا كتاب موجود اه اللى حصل 
هل تم الغاء الماده العلمية من الموقع 
ارجو مراجعة اللينكات لانها مش بتشتغل
محمد على


----------



## الهاد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على كل حال لكن الملفات ليست موجودة


----------



## الياس عبد النور (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجميع الوصلات لا تعمل نرجو التحقق من الامر والاوصلة الاولى تحتوي فايروس


----------



## haci farid (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*فايروس **فايروس **فايروس **فايروس **فايروس **فايروس **فايروس **فايروس **فايروس **فايروس *


----------



## ليون الديب (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكور وجميع الوصلات لا تعمل*


----------



## stihah (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت تهتم جزاك الله خير بالتكد من الرابط هذه مادة علمية كلنا محتاجينها


----------



## terminator719 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكر مجهودك اخي لكن لو توضح لنا كيفية التحميل من الروابط 
ارجو حل المشكلة بسرعة لاني بحاجة ماسة الى هذة الشروحات 
على كلن انا مشكور جزيل الشكر لموضوعك الجميل


----------



## ايمن سلمان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الافكار جيده ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## MOoODI (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور لكن الروابط لاتعمل
جزيت كل الخير


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكور ولكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## medaly5555 (1 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل ارجو ان تساعدنا بان تعيد وضع لنكات اخرى وهذا حتى تعم الفائده *


----------

